# wild camp/quiet overnight stop after exiting M25- towards M1



## 99554 (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi all, 

I will be arriving in Dover this coming Friday around 11pm, and I am hoping to head straight away for the M25, and wild camp at a quiet spot once I will have reached the M1 (I will be heading to Scotland on the Saturday)- I was thinking around St Alban or closeby, but don't know much the area... 

Anyone knows of a quiet spot in the country-small town around there?
Any suggestions welcome! 

many thanks


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

I don't know of any quiet spots in this area suitable for wild camping. By the time you reach the M1 it will be about 1am in the morning. It may be best to find a spot in one of the parking areas of the motorway service stations


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

According to the front of the current Camping and Caravanning Club Big Site guide you are welcome to overnight at the Welcome Break Service area South Mimms ( junction of M25 /A1(M) Tel 01707 621001 or, if you don't get that far, Thurrock Moto Service Station Junctions 30 -31 of M25, Tel 01708 865487. 

Don't know if they charge you for the parking. They might have a website that will tell you. You are asked to contact the Duty Officer when you arrive !

G


----------

